# New to HK looking to meet people



## Danie2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi I'm Danie. I'm originally from the UK (south of England to be exact) and moved to HK recently for an internship as a knitwear designer. I would love to hang out with others around their 20's. Let me know if anyone is up for meeting up


----------



## andyhk (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey , it's Andy , 21m y/o HongKongese .
I can't send you a private message ,
maybe you can leave your email address here ?!


----------



## Danie2 (Dec 29, 2012)

Not sure why that is. But sure, its


----------



## andyhk (Dec 30, 2012)

please check your hotmail inbox , Danie !


----------



## andyhk (Dec 30, 2012)

Btw , I think I've sent you a friend request on fb . But I'm not sure lol
Check your hotmail inbox 
Happy new year !


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Do not post your email address on an open forum.. it is against our rules and is for your protection to prevent unsolicited emails. 

Maiden


----------



## SamG (Oct 30, 2012)

Danie,

I am 23 & coming over from London in a week so would happily meet.

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Danie2 (Dec 29, 2012)

SamG said:


> Danie,
> 
> I am 23 & coming over from London in a week so would happily meet.
> 
> ...



Hey Sam,

Sounds good! What are you doing in HK? I also have a friend visiting from London next week so there will definitely be stuff happening. Drop me a private message and we'll arrange something when you arrive.

Danie


----------



## taj1990 (Jan 6, 2013)

Danie2 said:


> Hey Sam,
> 
> Sounds good! What are you doing in HK? I also have a friend visiting from London next week so there will definitely be stuff happening. Drop me a private message and we'll arrange something when you arrive.
> 
> Danie


Hi Danie,

I'm from Australia, are you guys up to anything later tonight?

Cheers

Taj


----------

